# Even More BS - Tips



## Gary Staley (Jul 20, 2018)

Well, I am a relative noob, I have about 250 rides under my belt. I have noticed a steep drop off in tips. Then I had one customer tell me, and another send it in weekly feedback, "I'd like to tip you, but the app won't let me" As I seem to still get some tips, so this might be intermittent. Has anyone else had this happen or heard if from customers. I have also had a couple of customers saying they were going to be sure to tip me for exceptional service, and never showed up, but I understand how that can go. 

Has anyone else had "High Confidence" information that customers are not getting the opportunity to tip?

(jeesh, companies like Amazon just default to 10or15% tip automatically if customers do nothing.)


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

They can tip, maybe a small percentage are just too stupid to use the app properly, but the majority just ain’t ripping you dude.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax have let me watch while they completed a rating and tip through their app, and the tip never materialized even after several days went by. What to do?... we know these rideshare outfits lack ethics. C’est la vie!


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Pax have let me watch while they completed a rating and tip through their app, and the tip never materialized even after several days went by. What to do?... we know these rideshare outfits lack ethics. C'est la vie!


I have also myself seen or helped passengers tip on the app and never received the tip


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i have seen this stupid shit before. its the same as ill tip you later. i do 10 to 25 rides a day. people that usually tip never say there going to tip. the people that say there going to tip most of the time never tip. i just drop them off and i never worry about it until hours later.


----------



## Gary Staley (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for all the input, I just saw my tips drop from about 40% of the time to about 15%, and I've changed nothing else. At least the ones that are tipping are tipping well, about 40% of my tips are over $5. As a noob, I don't know how tipping is initiated, do they need to go to a drop down or does it pop-up at the end of the ride. It would be nice if it defaulted to a set percentage-which means Lyft could get away with paying less and consider tipping part of your comp.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You'll drive yourself crazy worrying about tips. Just keep doing what you're doing. If they tip, great. If they don't, screw 'um. Nothing you can do about it so don't worry about it.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

If drivers cared as much about providing the proper service they should be giving, as much as they did getting tips...


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Gary Staley said:


> Well, I am a relative noob, I have about 250 rides under my belt. I have noticed a steep drop off in tips. Then I had one customer tell me, and another send it in weekly feedback, "I'd like to tip you, but the app won't let me" As I seem to still get some tips, so this might be intermittent. Has anyone else had this happen or heard if from customers. I have also had a couple of customers saying they were going to be sure to tip me for exceptional service, and never showed up, but I understand how that can go.
> 
> Has anyone else had "High Confidence" information that customers are not getting the opportunity to tip?
> 
> (jeesh, companies like Amazon just default to 10or15% tip automatically if customers do nothing.)


Lyft fired me because they kept lying to me about how far away pick up location was . Example : After i accepted ride Lyft stated it was 3 minutes away but i know the area i live in . Pick up location was 20 minutes away . I cancelled . Lyft fired me . Lyft treats its drivers like sh** .

LET THEM DEACTIVATE US ALL . HA HA HA THE JOKES ON THEM . I GOT THIS LAST WEEK AND I COULD CARE LESS ........
Account Update

We take driver cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to cancel rides frequently.

Passengers rely on Lyft to provide a dependable service, and it's important that we're here for them. We've reached out to you several times about your excessive ride cancellations; because the problem has continued, we've had to deactivate your driver account to help keep our platform running smoothly.

You'll still be able to use Lyft as a passenger, and we'll be in touch if you're able to rejoin the community as a driver. Thanks for your contributions to Lyft in, Seattle .

Thanks,
The Lyft Team

How many of you are tired of going to pick up passengers miles away, being lied to, threatened, underestimating the true time it takes you to get to pick up location, not being paid and cheated out of no shows and passenger cancellations at last minute, being texted by Lyft while your driving, not being able to rate passengers, getting the World's worse passengers, Uber rejects and all their crap ? Lyft is Satan . They care nothing about their drivers . Keep it up, Lyft ........ because soon you won't have any drivers left to serve your " Community " .


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

I’ve seen this happen as well where the passenger tipped me on the app, but nothing came through and I’ve had this suspicion that Lyft is either stealing or holding our tips and pays us with them when we ask for the underage cancellation fee.

It wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## -Days-of-Distortion- (Jun 22, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> Lyft fired me because they kept lying to me about how far away pick up location was . Example : After i accepted ride Lyft stated it was 3 minutes away but i know the area i live in . Pick up location was 20 minutes away . I cancelled . Lyft fired me . Lyft treats its drivers like sh** .
> 
> LET THEM DEACTIVATE US ALL . HA HA HA THE JOKES ON THEM . I GOT THIS LAST WEEK AND I COULD CARE LESS ........
> Account Update
> ...


another deactivated driver blaming others.

"they lied to me" 
"they treat drivers like Sht"
"they are Satan" 
"they screw me"

They terminated you because you broke cardinal rule. DO NOT CANCEL A RIDE YOU ALREADY ACCEPTED"

YOU did this to yourself.

I cancel maybe 1 in 10 rides (after accepting) and they didn't terminate me. Lyft doesn't lie to me. they pay me exactly what they stated.

problem is you. nobody else. accept responsibility


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Lyft fired me because they kept lying to me about how far away pick up location was . Example : After i accepted ride Lyft stated it was 3 minutes away but i know the area i live in . Pick up location was 20 minutes away . I cancelled . Lyft fired me . Lyft treats its drivers like sh** .
> 
> LET THEM DEACTIVATE US ALL . HA HA HA THE JOKES ON THEM . I GOT THIS LAST WEEK AND I COULD CARE LESS ........
> Account Update
> ...


If you know the area you live in why accept the turd rides?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Lyft fired me because they kept lying to me about how far away pick up location was . Example : After i accepted ride Lyft stated it was 3 minutes away but i know the area i live in . Pick up location was 20 minutes away . I cancelled . Lyft fired me .


Bullchit. Lyft skews it pickup estimations, but not the way you claim. You cancel too much and got fired for gaming the system.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> Lyft fired me because they kept lying to me about how far away pick up location was . Example : After i accepted ride Lyft stated it was 3 minutes away but i know the area i live in . Pick up location was 20 minutes away . I cancelled . Lyft fired me . Lyft treats its drivers like sh** .
> 
> LET THEM DEACTIVATE US ALL . HA HA HA THE JOKES ON THEM . I GOT THIS LAST WEEK AND I COULD CARE LESS ........
> Account Update
> ...


how many did you cancel after accepting? the proper thing to do was call lyft . make them cancel the ride. you accepted a 2 minute eta then some how it says 20 minutes. can tell them this is not the job you accepted . it would of been perfectly fine. side note i have never seen a eta difference more then 2 minutes for the original posted eta and its likely to change if i pass up a road so on with my car moving.



Uber's Guber said:


> Bullchit. Lyft skews it pickup estimations, but not the way you claim. You cancel too much and got fired for gaming the system.


fixing your typo. its spelled . BULLSHIT lol.



kingcorey321 said:


> how many did you cancel after accepting? the proper thing to do was call lyft . make them cancel the ride. you accepted a 2 minute eta then some how it says 20 minutes. can tell them this is not the job you accepted . it would of been perfectly fine. side note i have never seen a eta difference more then 2 minutes for the original posted eta and its likely to change if i pass up a road so on with my car moving.
> 
> fixing your typo. its spelled . BULLSHIT lol.


i know i know. being silly


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> fixing your typo. its spelled . BULLSHIT lol.


Leave my bullsnit alone.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> another deactivated driver blaming others.
> 
> "they lied to me"
> "they treat drivers like Sht"
> ...


 How's everything working out for you at Lyft's main headquarters ? Read again . They lied to me . Lyft said the pick up location was 3 minutes away . It was much further . They lied to me by saying pick up location was a short distance away when it was actually much further away . That's the only reason why i cancelled . If you actually were a driver and had half a brain you know better then to accept trips a half hour away . Nice try, anyways, Lyft corporate Officer .



-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> another deactivated driver blaming others.
> 
> "they lied to me"
> "they treat drivers like Sht"
> ...


Don't you know how to read ?


SRGuy said:


> If you know the area you live in why accept the turd rides?


I do and that's just the problem . Lyft lies to drivers into tricking them into accepting trips that are 20 minutes away . I know my City and i also know this trip wasn't no 3 minutes away . More like 9 minutes away .


----------



## -Days-of-Distortion- (Jun 22, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> How's everything working out for you at Lyft's main headquarters ? Read again . They lied to me . Lyft said the pick up location was 3 minutes away . It was much further . They lied to me by saying pick up location was a short distance away when it was actually much further away . That's the only reason why i cancelled . If you actually were a driver and had half a brain you know better then to accept trips a half hour away . Nice try, anyways, Lyft corporate Officer .
> 
> Don't you know how to read ?
> 
> I do and that's just the problem . Lyft lies to drivers into tricking them into accepting trips that are 20 minutes away . I know my City and i also know this trip wasn't no 3 minutes away . More like 9 minutes away .


never ONCE happened where an eta said 3 minutes and it turned out to be 15 or 20 min.

so, who lied to you?
what was their name?

the guy got deactivation because he canceled a large percentage of his rides. So nearly ALL rides said 3 minutes and ALL of them took 20 min?

sure.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1. Lyft lies, their estimates are crap.

2. They don't fire you for one cancellation. Clearly there were MANY.

3. If you "know your city" like I know mine, then you know better than to accept a ping when the map shows too far away.

4. Adjustments on time don't go from 3 minutes to 20 under normal conditions. Maybe once in a blue moon. But not an everyday thing. 3 minutes turns into 5 or 6, not 20.

I am not fan of Lyft. But OP is crying wolf. Maybe he works for Uber, full of crap himself.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I am not fan of Lyft. But OP is crying wolf. Maybe he works for Uber, full of crap himself.


LOL total agreement. He's been whining in several different threads about getting deactivated. Probably never held a job more than week.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> another deactivated driver blaming others.
> 
> "they lied to me"
> "they treat drivers like Sht"
> ...


TOO BAD YOUR A LYFT IMPOSTER BUT NICE TRY ANYWAYS !! NOBODY IS DUMB ENOUGH TO BELIEVE YOUR AN ACTUAL DRIVER .

[



-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> another deactivated driver blaming others.
> 
> "they lied to me"
> "they treat drivers like Sht"
> ...


AND YOUR PROBLEM IS YOUR NOT AN ACTUAL DRIVER !!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL total agreement. He's been whining in several different threads about getting deactivated. Probably never held a job more than week.


somebody is full of shit. (bullshit) spelled B.U.L.L.S.H.I.T lmao. had to poke fun of you. but i think the original poster is full of shit.







. ill go call andy taylor!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> AND YOUR PROBLEM IS YOUR NOT AN ACTUAL DRIVER !!!


And now that you've been deactivated, neither are you!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL total agreement. He's been whining in several different threads about getting deactivated. Probably never held a job more than week.


The ghost of Hunter420 

Evidently Lyft doesn't factor traffic into their estimates. Here's are a few examples:

















Both of these were the same afternoon. Traffic was a Hillary that day. At 3 in the morning it might be 12 minutes. In the real world at that time that's 20 minutes easily (partly because it's HOV-2 that time of day).

And they wonder why I have single digit Acceptance Rate.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

New2This said:


> The ghost of Hunter420
> 
> Evidently Lyft doesn't factor traffic into their estimates. Here's are a few examples:
> 
> ...


your still driving. you know your city . your not a bonehead ... here is what they said. (Lyft stated it was 3 minutes away but((((((((((( i know the area i live in . Pick up location was 20 minutes away)))))))))))))) . (((((((((((I cancelled ))))))))))). Lyft fired me . Lyft treats its drivers like sh** .) . this other user must of canceled 20 ? 50? rides knowing it was 20 minutes not 2


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL total agreement. He's been whining in several different threads about getting deactivated. Probably never held a job more than week.


At least i have a job which is a lot more then you have . GET A JOB, BUM !



New2This said:


> The ghost of Hunter420
> 
> Evidently Lyft doesn't factor traffic into their estimates. Here's are a few examples:
> 
> ...


FINALLY !!! AND I BELIEVE YOUR ARE A REAL LYFT DRIVER, NOT LIKE THE PHONIES TRYING TO IMPERSONATE LYFT DRIVERS .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> At least i have a job which is a lot more then you have.


Sure, sure....of course you do. Do you make your own cardboard signs? Do you have your very own corner to operate on, or are you having to share?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> another deactivated driver blaming others.
> 
> "they lied to me"
> "they treat drivers like Sht"
> ...


MORE WHINING FROM A PHONY LYFT IMPOSTER, NO DOUBT .


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Pax have let me watch while they completed a rating and tip through their app, and the tip never materialized even after several days went by. What to do?... we know these rideshare outfits lack ethics. C'est la vie!


Sue for theft of wages. Ask the passenger to testify as a witness.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> another deactivated driver blaming others.
> 
> "they lied to me"
> "they treat drivers like Sht"
> ...


Sounds like your afraid of letting other drivers know the truth, heh, sneaky Lyft employee at main headquarters ? How would you know what happened unless you were a paid employee & imposter for Lyft ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Sue for theft of wages. Ask the passenger to testify as a witness.


Oh, okay. I'll get right on it! As soon as I'm finished doing other high-priority tasks such as trimming my toenails.


----------



## -Days-of-Distortion- (Jun 22, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> Sounds like your afraid of letting other drivers know the truth, heh, sneaky Lyft employee at main headquarters ? How would you know what happened unless you were a paid employee & imposter for Lyft ?


lol
yes I'm an employee. 
you found me out. 
I am spy.

no, moron. 
it's just ridiculous how so many drivers complain day after day about a company they chose to work for.

the insane paranoia too. 
"they are a scam" 
"they are screwing me"

get real. seriously.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> lol
> yes I'm an employee.
> you found me out.
> I am spy.
> ...


QUIT WHINNING, LYFT IMPOSTER .



kingcorey321 said:


> your still driving. you know your city . your not a bonehead ... here is what they said. (Lyft stated it was 3 minutes away but((((((((((( i know the area i live in . Pick up location was 20 minutes away)))))))))))))) . (((((((((((I cancelled ))))))))))). Lyft fired me . Lyft treats its drivers like sh** .) . this other user must of canceled 20 ? 50? rides knowing it was 20 minutes not 2


Your acceptance rate is too low . Slave !!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Sure, sure....of course you do. Do you make your own cardboard signs? Do you have your very own corner to operate on, or are you having to share?


can i


moJohoJo said:


> QUIT WHINNING, LYFT IMPOSTER .
> 
> Your acceptance rate is too low . Slave !!!


lmao yes it is to low. slave no i make pretty good money driving. i know of a lot of slaves that do drive they wait an hour and a half for a ping from the airport when i get them in 5 minutes or less. lot of people are not allowed to driver for uber . so they have to suffer with over congested crashing platforms lyft low acc rating warnings lmao

uber does not give me low acc warnings. they send me thinks in my mail and text for doing a great job along with bonuses and very fast eta.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

If you know the area you live in why accept the turd rides?[/QUOTE] After you accept trip request and customer is in your car it's only then when you find out where your passenger is going . Destination is not known until you slide bar at the bottom of your screen


-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> never ONCE happened where an eta said 3 minutes and it turned out to be 15 or 20 min.
> 
> so, who lied to you?
> what was their name?
> ...


Every trip request exceeded the actual time Lyft said it would take me to get to pick up location . That's why i cancelled . Being lied to . If you were an actual driver you wouldn't of known why i was deactivated but nice try anyways, phony Lyft imposter .



-Days-of-Distortion- said:


> another deactivated driver blaming others.
> 
> "they lied to me"
> "they treat drivers like Sht"
> ...


PROBLEM IS YOUR NOT A LYFT DRIVER .



kingcorey321 said:


> can i
> 
> lmao yes it is to low. slave no i make pretty good money driving. i know of a lot of slaves that do drive they wait an hour and a half for a ping from the airport when i get them in 5 minutes or less. lot of people are not allowed to driver for uber . so they have to suffer with over congested crashing platforms lyft low acc rating warnings lmao
> 
> uber does not give me low acc warnings. they send me thinks in my mail and text for doing a great job along with bonuses and very fast eta.


UBER IS NOW OFFICIALLY THE BETTER CORP. TO DRIVE FOR !!! LYFT HAS SUNK TO A NEW LOW .


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Pax have let me watch while they completed a rating and tip through their app, and the tip never materialized even after several days went by. What to do?... we know these rideshare outfits lack ethics. C'est la vie!


I wouldn't be surprised, if the pax were doing that so you think they tipped you, and then going back later and changing it to $0. I've never had a pax show me they were tipping. But yea, I'll tip you in the app.... might as well be them telling you to go **** yourself 99/100 times.

One other thing about tips. This might not be popular, but I wish pax could tip less than $1. I think a lot of my min fare rides would tip, but a $1 is a lot on a short trip. I had a guy the other day run into a gas station for beer and tip me the handful of change. and honestly getting 60 cents on a $ 2.90 min. fare is way better than nothing. And since I rarely get $1 tips anyways I doubt it would lower normal tips that much. usually tips are $0 or like 2-3 or $5


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

That's exactly right . They say the same lie to everybody . At least your an actual driver instead of one of these imposters who post nothing but milk and honey statements here .



Uber's Guber said:


> Sure, sure....of course you do. Do you make your own cardboard signs? Do you have your very own corner to operate on, or are you having to share?


No, i get the cardboard behind CVS pharmacy . No corner . I beg on the exits to freeways . Yes, sometimes we share the same sign .


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Gary Staley said:


> Well, I am a relative noob, I have about 250 rides under my belt. I have noticed a steep drop off in tips. Then I had one customer tell me, and another send it in weekly feedback, "I'd like to tip you, but the app won't let me" As I seem to still get some tips, so this might be intermittent. Has anyone else had this happen or heard if from customers. I have also had a couple of customers saying they were going to be sure to tip me for exceptional service, and never showed up, but I understand how that can go.
> 
> Has anyone else had "High Confidence" information that customers are not getting the opportunity to tip?
> 
> (jeesh, companies like Amazon just default to 10or15% tip automatically if customers do nothing.)


-----------------------------

You are incorrect if you think the public is suppose to tip. Do not expect it and you will not be disappointed. 
The app works fine. They just do not want to tip. Does not mean that you did anything wrong.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> How's everything working out for you at Lyft's main headquarters ? Read again . They lied to me . Lyft said the pick up location was 3 minutes away . It was much further . They lied to me by saying pick up location was a short distance away when it was actually much further away . That's the only reason why i cancelled . If you actually were a driver and had half a brain you know better then to accept trips a half hour away . Nice try, anyways, Lyft corporate Officer .
> 
> Don't you know how to read ?
> 
> I do and that's just the problem . Lyft lies to drivers into tricking them into accepting trips that are 20 minutes away . I know my City and i also know this trip wasn't no 3 minutes away . More like 9 minutes away .


If the trip is 9 minutes away don't accept it. Lyft can't deactivate you for a low accepdance rate. Stay away from the long pickups and you would be fine.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> If the trip is 9 minutes away don't accept it. Lyft can't deactivate you for a low accepdance rate. Stay away from the long pickups and you would be fine.


The problem is that you don't know how far away the trip is until after passenger is in car & you slide the " picked up " tab on bottom . Then it's too late . Don't rely on Lyft telling you it's 5 minutes away . They say this only to trick you into taking the trip because it'll always be miles further away .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Gary Staley said:


> Well, I am a relative noob, I have about 250 rides under my belt. I have noticed a steep drop off in tips. Then I had one customer tell me, and another send it in weekly feedback, "I'd like to tip you, but the app won't let me" As I seem to still get some tips, so this might be intermittent. Has anyone else had this happen or heard if from customers. I have also had a couple of customers saying they were going to be sure to tip me for exceptional service, and never showed up, but I understand how that can go.
> 
> Has anyone else had "High Confidence" information that customers are not getting the opportunity to tip?
> 
> (jeesh, companies like Amazon just default to 10or15% tip automatically if customers do nothing.)


cash is always accepted


----------

